# Food for IBD



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay so I did the search engine to find topics and finaly decided to start a new one..... Here it goes.....

Roxie (3) has IBD - she can not eat chicken, lamb or duck. When we got Ruby (1) we had her on Natural Balance Chicken and rice.... PROBLEM: Roxie will not eat unless they are eating the same thing..... We put them on Hills z/d because it seems to work very well with Roxie and her IBD.

Ruby is staining horible now..... on her eyes, around her mouth and in between her paws...... Roxie is not - clean and white...

It's been suggested that Ruby is allergic to something in the z/d - I agree (even though it's one of the most allergen free foods) but of course that would be typical for my Ruby.

I HAVE to find a food that they both can eat but that Roxie can tolerate with her IBD.... Should I go to the Vension and Sweet Potato again? (I had Roxie on that a couple of years ago but she had a flare up so I took her off it thinking it had something to do with it) I know alot of people say it's good for tear stains...

I also don't want the fishy smell - will they have that with the venison?

Thank you again for tolerating my ibd food question.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is much more likely to be an inhalent allergy than food considering what you are feeding. If you must switch food, you might try a vegetarian one since she is so sensitive.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

well i did the same thing as you as ultra z/d is SUPPOSE to be for allergies and ibd WELLLLLLL it was horrible as i fed all 3 of mine it and dex and demi itched like crazy on that food yet never have had a problem on any other food and my vet concurred as her dog itched like crazy on it and dermatologist concurred as she will not even sell it she thinks it is so bad. I am on an allergy dog group and it does work for some but what i saw is it stinks. If you read the ingredients it as foods dogs are allergic to. Derm said even if it is hydrolized some dogs especially allergy dogs can still pick up the allergent in the food. 

I feed different foods and feed them separately 2 times a day and 3 for dex. I had to get to that point as they all have different needs 

Dex is ibd and he has done well for 2 years on purina ha which is a soy hydrolized diet - soy is good for female dogs that are spay as well per our vet. Do i think it is the best diet in the world - nope but it works for dex and dee dee as well. I know soy can be an allergent but both do well on it includind dd. My concern was hypothyroid as soy can affect thyroid but dex was tested for hypot and came back fine and dee dee is hypothyroid but probably not tied to the food. It is an 8% fat diet. 

White potato diets can be inflammatory but sweet potato is from a different night shade family so should be ok but if you had a prob before then i would just get them use to eating separately and feed the diets that work for them. I measure out now and everything as want them to stay at a good weight.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Natural balance vegetarian is a food some allergy dogs do well on as well -- it is the protein they are allergic too as that is the allergent along with pollen, flea saliva


QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 12 2009, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761433


> It is much more likely to be an inhalent allergy than food considering what you are feeding. If you must switch food, you might try a vegetarian one since she is so sensitive.[/B]


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 12 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761461


> Natural balance vegetarian is a food some allergy dogs do well on as well -- it is the protein they are allergic too as that is the allergent along with pollen, flea saliva
> 
> 
> QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 12 2009, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761433





> It is much more likely to be an inhalent allergy than food considering what you are feeding. If you must switch food, you might try a vegetarian one since she is so sensitive.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Where can you buy the vegetarian as my petco doesn't have it..... they have all the natural balance flavors, but I've never seen the vegetarian formula....

Do you think I can try that for both? Or are you saying to keep Roxie on the z/d since she is doing so well on it (acts like a normal puppy again - as I haven't seen since she was 1 year old) and put Ruby on the vegetarian formula? 

Sorry for asking so many questions, just want to make sure I'm doing the best for both girls.... I have no problem feeding them two different foods if I have too, just would rather not... Mornings are very hard as it is getting them fed and ready for work, etc. etc. etc. but will do WHATEVER I have too for my babies.....

Thank you again.


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

Natures Variety Instinc Rabbit formula, I had switched Lizzie over to it when she was getting loose runny diareah.......
It is grain free,and uses tapioca for a binder.......I think ! It on their website and bag for info saying its good for IBD.
So far Lizzie has been doing well on it, and codie loves it too !

Our vet had thought lizzie had IBD,but its not looking like that now.......

John


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

just switch ruby to a different food not roxie as roxie is doing well and has the health problem - does ruby have any health probs? maybe just some allergies going on? I would feed ruby venison and sweet potato by natural balance for 12 weeks and keep roxie on diet as roxie is doing fine on ultra zd and ibd can be a prob so if it is not broke do not fix it. Feed them separately - if you are getting ready for work bring one into the bathroom with you feed that one then bring the other one in and feed that one after -- i feed separately in the office while on computer. I do this twice a day for the girls and dex i come home for lunch and feed him at lunch as he has ibd so i break it up 3xs a day to help with digestion but he also does well twice a day. I would not go to vegetarian diet unless she cannot tolerate any meats as vegetarian is last resort for me or if dog has liver disease. If just allergies many dogs do well on venison and sweet potato, duck and potato and fish and sweet potato by natural balance 


QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Apr 12 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761522


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 12 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761461





> Natural balance vegetarian is a food some allergy dogs do well on as well -- it is the protein they are allergic too as that is the allergent along with pollen, flea saliva
> 
> 
> QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 12 2009, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761433





> It is much more likely to be an inhalent allergy than food considering what you are feeding. If you must switch food, you might try a vegetarian one since she is so sensitive.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Where can you buy the vegetarian as my petco doesn't have it..... they have all the natural balance flavors, but I've never seen the vegetarian formula....

Do you think I can try that for both? Or are you saying to keep Roxie on the z/d since she is doing so well on it (acts like a normal puppy again - as I haven't seen since she was 1 year old) and put Ruby on the vegetarian formula? 

Sorry for asking so many questions, just want to make sure I'm doing the best for both girls.... I have no problem feeding them two different foods if I have too, just would rather not... Mornings are very hard as it is getting them fed and ready for work, etc. etc. etc. but will do WHATEVER I have too for my babies.....

Thank you again.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey has IBD and has been on Purina EN for almost 2 years. She hasn't had one flare up on it. I feed it to both girls and have no tear staining and they both seem to be doing well on it. The problem I've had is after all this time they are tired of the EN and are not wanting to eat it. I recently did a phone consolation with a nutritionist in California, http://www.askariel.com/store.asp. She suggest I try Nature's Variety raw freeze dried and canned rabbit. Zoey's a very picky eater so this is still a work in progress. She said she wants me try get them off kibble, she doesn't think kibble is good for them. She also gave me ideas if I want to home cook for her. If you would like to know more about what she told me just PM me and I'll let you know what I'm trying.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Susan is suppose to be very good - the only prob i had with her is she had a friend use hill's id for pancreatitis and the dog had another pancreatic attack so i lost a little faith in her after that as the specialist told me never to feed hill's id to a pancreatitis dog as it has 14% fat and it is pork  I was bummed she referred this person on my yorkie group to give this food after her dog was doing so well on W/D and her dog ended up back in the hospital with pancreatitis again. My dex relapsed on that food and got real sick so i warn everyone about that food. She is a board certified nutritionist from UCDAVIS but that one incident made me cautious as my friend has been working with her and so have several others on my yorkie groups but just a word of caution on that. Also not all dogs do well on raw so just be cautious of that and I really do not like natures variety as they switched owners and their food is not the same and many yorkies on my yorkie groups were just saying that they had their dogs itching on it. The rabbit is not all rabbit and has chicken in it as well so read the ingredients real well. This was on the raw not the freeze dried raw. My other friend has a dog that has 25% of his kidneys and she sees a specialist for that and this specialist said that while dogs do drink a lot more water than cats that she still feels that dogs should not be on a kibble diet their whole life as it can affect their kidneys. Cats have more issues with kidneys than dogs do due to long term use of kibble due to less drinking of water. Many dog owners will feed kibble in am and soft at night. But then when you read about dental issues they say the soft gets below the gum line easier than kibble -- it is all so confusing and frustrating at times but just some thoughts on this to think about - as if we are not confused enough  Ibd is a tough one so if you find something that works stick with it until it does not work anymore. 



QUOTE (njdrake @ Apr 15 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763123


> Zoey has IBD and has been on Purina EN for almost 2 years. She hasn't had one flare up on it. I feed it to both girls and have no tear staining and they both seem to be doing well on it. The problem I've had is after all this time they are tired of the EN and are not wanting to eat it. I recently did a phone consolation with a nutritionist in California, http://www.askariel.com/store.asp. She suggest I try Nature's Variety raw freeze dried and canned rabbit. Zoey's a very picky eater so this is still a work in progress. She said she wants me try get them off kibble, she doesn't think kibble is good for them. She also gave me ideas if I want to home cook for her. If you would like to know more about what she told me just PM me and I'll let you know what I'm trying.[/B]


----------

